# Grass DIY livery - Steeple Claydon, Buckinghamshire



## Antw23uk (19 July 2016)

I have an acre of post and rail paddock with shelter to rent in Steeple Claydon, Buckinghamshire. There is potential for use of a stable come winter. Its a small private yard with just me and my horse so plenty of grazing, good hacking, option to school in a separate paddock whilst the weather is good and ground is dry and also a few local schools to rent nearby as well within hacking distance. Its basic but progressive and im an easy going chap who likes hacking and don't taking life too seriously. PM for more details as I don't come in here very often to look at replies.
Thanks


----------



## Niamhvevo23 (24 April 2021)

Hi , I know the this post is quite old but I was wondering if the field was still available?


----------

